# Is the Edge-Zero II-7 reliable?



## BlueFuzion (Oct 23, 2011)

I was thinking of buying an Ibanez RG927QM or the signature Loomis. but I want opinions of the performance of the edge-zero II-7 because I've had tuning trouble with trems other than FRs before, like Kahler, and the stock ones that come in Jacksons... because if i get the Ibanez, I want to know if I should switch it in with a FR-7 or not. by the way, if this helps, my style of music is anywhere between Periphery type stuff, to Whitechapel, to instrumental stuff like Loomis and Rusty Cooley.


Thanks for the responses!


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 23, 2011)

It's brand new, you're not likely to find many useful opinions on it (especially any opinions about its durability).

That being said, I haven't read any complaints about the 6-string version yet and those have been available for a little while now.


----------



## BlueFuzion (Oct 23, 2011)

Well, that specific Ibanez seems like it's kind of a higher end model, so they'd want to put something that's pretty durable in right?


----------



## DevinShidaker (Oct 23, 2011)

The only problem the EZ and EZ-2 have in my opinion is that some of the hardware (the fine tuners, trem arm holder, intonation screws) corrode extremely fast if you play live a lot. Even if you wipe the guitar down regularly. This is coming from constant tour experience, so your mileage may vary, but if you sweat when you play, be prepared for problems. I've already had the entire tremolo replaced on my RGD once, and I'm about to get another bridge since my current one is about done as well. I have had the guitar for about a year, and I do everything in my power to keep it clean (daily maintenance and cleaning), but I can NOT stop the fine tuners from getting to the point where they are unusable after a few tours.


----------



## Dickicker (Oct 23, 2011)

I actually just bought the Ibanez RG927QM from AMS. I had to shim the neck, and add wood to the screws that hold the lock nut down because the whole was a little too big. The trem is pretty nice but I can tell its cheap metal. Other than that, I love it. I love the ZR part about it, its stays in tune great.


----------



## 7strung (Oct 23, 2011)

If it's the same as on the new RG7320 then I'd say it's rock solid. I've had no tuning or stability issues & I'm not easy on it either. Coming from nothing but officially licensed Floyd Rose garbage, this tremolo rules!


----------



## sell2792 (Oct 23, 2011)

You can't go wrong with an OFR, ZR, Original Edge, or Lo Pro. I also like Kahlers myself alot, and with some work they'll stay in tune.


----------



## Tjore (Oct 23, 2011)

I have the Ibanez Premium RG827Z-BK, the excact same 7-string that you were talking about, except having DiMarzio pups and a quilted maple top. So far, the Edge Zero II has been working very well for me tuning stability-wise. I think it's better than the original FR in my LTD KH-602. (The earliest KH-602's came with the original one, and not the licensed)

But I can't comment the durability or long time use of the trem, considering I've been having my guitar for about three days now. But I had no problem what so ever when tuning it from standard with low B to standard with low A. And the trem's also very sexy.

Anything else to say about the guitar itself, you say? Not much I guess, except being the best guitar I've ever played.

My vote goes to the Ibanez. 
Good luck dude.


----------



## infidel (Jan 30, 2012)

Tjore said:


> I have the Ibanez Premium RG827Z-BK, the excact same 7-string that you were talking about, except having DiMarzio pups and a quilted maple top. So far, the Edge Zero II has been working very well for me tuning stability-wise. I think it's better than the original FR in my LTD KH-602. (The earliest KH-602's came with the original one, and not the licensed)
> 
> But I can't comment the durability or long time use of the trem, considering I've been having my guitar for about three days now. But I had no problem what so ever when tuning it from standard with low B to standard with low A. And the trem's also very sexy.
> 
> ...



I have bougth RG827 too. BUT I HAVE serious problems with the bridge. It's not stays in tune even when I muting strings with my palm. (((((((
Please can anyone help me???
Maybe I setup it wrong???
Thanks.


----------



## infidel (Jan 30, 2012)

I have bougth RG827 too. BUT I HAVE serious problems with the bridge. It's not stays in tune even when I muting strings with my palm. (((((((
Please can anyone help me???
Maybe I setup it wrong???
Thanks.


----------



## Jason_Clement (Jan 30, 2012)

Jeff Loomis?  the schecter hellraiser? I'd go for that, personally. I hate ibanez, I've owned 3 ibanez 6-strings and their hardware have always failed and the guitars fall apart. The stock pick ups are also usually crap and ill-match to the guitar, even higher end models. They also tend to use basswood as their bodies, even in some of their higher end models, and I don't particularly like basswood. 

I don't know.

/end ibanez rant.


----------



## CloudAC (Jan 30, 2012)

I own the Ibanez RG827 QMZ, and used to own a Loomis 7. I prefer my ibanez, faster neck and higher quality build feel to it. The edge zero II works great, stays in tune. I seriously love the neck though! The basswood is very clear and vibrant sounding. No better tone wood in my opinion. The Loomis' ash/maple combo really made it roar though.


----------



## KC Jones (Jan 17, 2019)

As for the Ibanez bashing, EVERY brand of guitar is going to have their flaws and lemons. I have almost always had good luck with Ibanez Guitars. There have been a couple exceptions where I wound up taking it back cause it sucked @$$! But have always been happy with the replacement!
they have gone a little downhill with their pickups, but I generally replace them anyway! I'm a big SD fan and prefer them to DiMarzio. And on that note, so have the electronics. I've had to replace more switches lately from failing or not withstanding a 15W soldering iron!

I have beat the crap out of my guitars and they always take the beating! I've been through Schecter, ESP, Jackson, etc. and they all fold under the pressure. Then again...preference! lol

Now to the topic! lol
As for this guitar and the trem? I haven't played it, but can tell by looking at it there's going to be issues! I loved the old FR with the basic parts and less amount of parts where things can go wrong. Yes they would get a little rusty if you didn't take care of them, but even then it would be an easy fix! Grab a dremel with a polishing brush and all the rust goes away! Back like new!

Look at this thing! Adding covers to the screws/fine tuners is a nifty idea and I can see the better accuracy in tuning, but is it really necessary? Other than to give it a more updated look. I read the post from the guy who states after a couple of tours, it just loses it...I could have guessed that! Maybe it's golden and nothing will ever go wrong with it! I have no clue, but I do know the more parts the better chance of something failing.

And please don't get me wrong! I've been playing Ibanez guitars for 35 years and swear by them! I just don't like skimping on parts. Ever since they moved some of their factories to Korea, China and Indonesia, you had to be sure you were buying from Japan to get a quality guitar! That or be endorsed and get a USA made guitfiddle! lol


----------



## KC Jones (Jan 17, 2019)

For those thinking I'm a noob...been following this site for years! Just forgot my login info on this new computer! lol Too impatient to do the forgot password deal.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 18, 2019)

infidel said:


> I have bougth RG827 too. BUT I HAVE serious problems with the bridge. It's not stays in tune even when I muting strings with my palm. (((((((
> Please can anyone help me???
> Maybe I setup it wrong???
> Thanks.


"Even when muting with my palm"

That sounds like a good time to accidentally push a floating bridge out of tune by resting your hand on it too hard in the wrong place--especially a low profile floating bridge that lets you rest your hand farther back.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Jan 18, 2019)

Konfyouzd said:


> "Even when muting with my palm"
> 
> That sounds like a good time to accidentally push a floating bridge out of tune by resting your hand on it too hard in the wrong place--especially a low profile floating bridge that lets you rest your hand farther back.




Why I can't play a guitar with a floating bridge. I palm mute way too fucking hard.


----------

